# Frankie & Benny's



## shiv (Apr 11, 2010)

tonight me and my partner ventured out to Frankie & Benny's. 

i ordered bruschetta, pesto chicken pizza and sticky toffee pancakes. i also had a cocktail (pear drop!) which was nice.

i asked the waiter for the nutritional menu; he said they didn't have any. i've been fobbed off with that one before, so i asked the manager. she also said they didn't have any, but would ask the chefs for the recipes.

a few mins later she came to our table and said she was sorry but she couldn't track down any recipes. i explained to her why i needed to know, and then 2 things happened:

1) she got out the invoices, which stated the weights of the pizzas and the bruschetta. yay! a really good starting point! 

(at this point i texted sam - salmonpuff - and begged her to find out the carb content. thankyou sam for making my life that little bit easier!!)

2) she said she had a friend who had recently been diagnosed type 1. i immediately got out my pen and paper and wrote down the forum address for her to pass onto him (again thanks sam for checking the address for me!)

so...if a new guy comes posting around here, and his friend is a manager at F&B's, you know who got him here


----------



## Northerner (Apr 11, 2010)

Well done Shiv! And good for you for not taking 'no' for an answer with the nutritional info


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 11, 2010)

Good work hun =) x


----------



## shiv (Apr 11, 2010)

also if anyone can find an email address for their head office, please let me know! the website only had a postal address and a fax number. i want to let them know that they need to have the nutritional info, and also that their manager was so helpful (getting out the invoices).


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

Good work there Shiv well done.x


----------



## NiVZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,

Can't see an email address for them either on their site.

However, I did a WHOIS lookup on their website, and it gives an email address for the person who registered the web address and their postal address matches Frankie and Benny's HQ so they might be able to help.  The listed address is: 

michaelt@wanstor.com

Good luck,

NiVZ


----------



## shiv (Apr 12, 2010)

NiVZ - i had no idea you were a detective!  thanks!


----------



## Steff (Apr 12, 2010)

shiv said:


> NiVZ - i had no idea you were a detective!  thanks!



nor me i can imagine the long mac and magnifying glass look going on with nIvZ LOL


----------



## NiVZ (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello,

It's amazing what info you can find if you know where to look 

Theres no guarantee that email address is connected to Frankie & Benny's - it could be a tech guy that setup and hosts the website on their behalf.

Even if it is a tech though they should have some idea of who to contact so makes a good starting point.

P.S Steff - I prefer the Morpheus from the Matrix look to the Sherlock Holmes one 

NiVZ


----------



## Caroline (Apr 13, 2010)

Brilliant work and well done for not taking no for an answer. With a little effort from everyone we will eventually get all the information we need!


----------



## Steff (Jul 28, 2012)

Ressurecting this as im off there tomorrow for birthday meal the menu is so good but il be going for shivs bruschetta to start hope I'm nt effected to much


----------



## Vicsetter (Jul 28, 2012)

A companies website Privacy Policy link is usually a good place to look for emails, so try this one: contactus@frankieandbennys.co.uk
There is also their Feedback form.

You could also phone their contact number and ask for an email address.  I can't say I blame anyone for not publishing an email address on their website, the amount of Spam it generates i enormous.

They are part of the Restaurant Group of companies, and although they don't publish an email either you can get contact details here: http://www.trgplc.com/contact-us
You could also try danny.breithaupt@trgplc.com who was or still is the MD of Trgplc.

However a letter would probably be better, it's easy to ignore an email, it even says on their website if you don;t hear within 4 weeks we are not going to reply.!


----------

